# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء 21/ديسمبر/2011م

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ..

اليكم الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاربعاء الموافق 21/12/2011م
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أشرف الاصدارات 











*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شعاع النجوم (شريف محمد عثمان الاشتر )




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الصدى 






*

----------


## كباشي

*ميدو يا جميل شكرا على المجهود يارائع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة (مزمل ابو القاسم )








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قلم  x الكورة  (مأمون ابو شيبة)




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السوبر 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من هنا وهناك (هيثم صديق )



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بأقلامهم (نميرى احمد سعيد)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى (عمر الجندى)




*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شكرا على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حوار هاشم الزبير مع السوبر



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الزعيم 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فى السلك (بابكر سلك)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من خلف الكواليس (عصام هجو)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بهدوء (علم الدين هاشم)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف (احمد محمد احمد )





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فيض الخاطر (ياسر المنا)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة فنون 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ضد التيار (هيثم كابو)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*التحلية يا شيخ طارق 


صحيفة الانتباهة 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أخبار اليوم 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاهرام اليوم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كرات عكسية (محمد كامل سعيد)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الى ان نلتقيكم فى صحف الغد بإذن الله نترككم فى رعاية الله ...
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 157 (14 من الأعضاء و 143 زائر)
mido77,أسعد محجوب,brokhia,الطيب نهرو,ابواخلاص,احمد على محمد احمد,اسماعيل مخاوي,خلف الله الهادى,mozamel1,Mudather taj elsir,سامى عبدالحميد,طارق حامد,كباشي,كدكول
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الى ان نلتقيكم فى صحف الغد بإذن الله نترككم فى رعاية الله ...



يعطيك الف عافية يا حبيب 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يعطيك الف عافية يا حبيب 



اميييييييييييييييين وجمعاً يا رب
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*​بارك الله فيك والله ماقصرت + صباح الخير على الجميع
*

----------


## sonstar

*ماقصرت يامنقه وتسلم الايادي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا لك ميدو
ماشي كويس والله
انت رائع حفظك الله يا ماسورة
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع دوما ميدو المبدع
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تسلم يالحبيب تسلم

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*والله ما قصرت تب 
ولو جبت لينا معاك كمان اخبار جريدة رأى الشعب تكون ما قصرت خالص خالص
كل الشكر والله
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*شكرا ليك يا رائع 
*

----------


## غسان الاحمر

*مشكور   جدا
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*شكرا يا بديع
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك الله فيك ياميدو
*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكوووور يا ميدو بس كنا دايرين صباح هذا اليوم بالذات اخبار الشتل لانو حايكون شتل بديع عموما صباح الخير عليكم جميعا ومشكووووووووووووور يا ميدو
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووووور ميدو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لاتفـــــوت لاتمـــــوت ياميدو

حقيقـــــــــــة 

ابدعت 

واقنعت

 وامتعت
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

* شكرا ياحبايب على التحف

*

----------


## senba

*كيف سولت لكم نفسكم ان تفقدوا قلق وتبقوا على وارغو؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*--
بقاء قلق--واضافة عجب المورده--افيد للمريخ من كلاتشى ووارغووكان ممكن اعارتهما بالداخل-خطورة - بقاء وارغو--انه معطل لهجوم المريخ ومعوق لفعالية خط الوسط
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا جميلا يا ماسورتنا :a28:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

والله ما قصرت تب 
ولو جبت لينا معاك كمان اخبار جريدة رأى الشعب تكون ما قصرت خالص خالص
كل الشكر والله



هووووووووووى يا وليد انا قبل كدة ما اتحبست فى حتة مالك على ؟؟

حاااااااااضر يا حبيب بكرة ان شاء الله تلقاها وش .. (بس اى حركات جاى جاى ذنبك على جنبك ولا بعرفك)
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شكرا جميلا يا ماسورتنا :a28:




خلص امتحانات وتعال جرى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بارك الله فيك ياميدو



امين وتسلم ياغالى 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

مشكوووور يا ميدو بس كنا دايرين صباح هذا اليوم بالذات اخبار الشتل لانو حايكون شتل بديع عموما صباح الخير عليكم جميعا ومشكووووووووووووور يا ميدو



والله كان شفت جرايدهم جنس جرسة انسى بس 
ولا شكر ع واجب







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

مشكووووووووووووور ميدو



تسلم يا امجد






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

لاتفـــــوت لاتمـــــوت ياميدو

حقيقـــــــــــة 

ابدعت 

واقنعت

وامتعت



تحياتى يا حبيب 
وشكراً جميلاً ..
توجيهاتكم هى زادنا 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

 شكرا ياحبايب على التحف




العفو يا حبيب + انت غاطس وين ؟؟
                        	*

----------

